# what type of bloodline is my pit?



## laluna111 (May 29, 2009)

i love love love my two pits, obviously my female is a blue but im not too familiar with the bloodlines of pits (i would like to be if you have any input ) but my male is such an odd color i love it and i would just like to tell people what kind of pit to call him, my vet calls him merle or reverse brindle? but i dunno, look at my pictures and tell me what you think its Haze.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Without a pedigree it is impossible to tell what bloodline a dog is. Some bloodlines have certain characteristics but again impossible to know for sure unless you have a pedigree we can look at.


----------



## laluna111 (May 29, 2009)

yeah his dad was registered but his mom wasnt and the guy we got him from left town before we got "papers" so we cant get him registered (even if we wanted to we couldnt because of his mom) i guess im just trying to ask what his real name of his color is


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

As far as bloodline you will not know with out papers but bloodline has nothing to do with color. Haze is a Merle.

This is a blue brindle








This is a black brindle








This is a Merle which is not an accepted APBT color. 









Their is no reverse brindle. The color of brindle is is what you call it as.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

dude honestly cant no1 really tell without the sire and dams pedigree......its just a pit


----------

